# Pier 1 Halloween - 2016



## panampia (Sep 16, 2009)

Just received an email with sneak peak at Pier 1's Halloween items. Will post a link here, I hope I do it right.
http://www.pier1.com/halloween-deco...weenSneakPeek#rrid=79075728&gci=115136111&cf=


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

tfs! i found something i definitely want.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Love the day of the dead stuff.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks so much for posting


----------



## Wrench (Oct 11, 2009)

Dig those candelabras! Thanks.

Looks like Day of the Dead is back this year.


----------



## pondobaba (Apr 12, 2016)

Love it all!


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

i went ahead and got the multi=colored candleabra that i really wanted...


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Want to see something _truly_ scary? This crock of shiznit showed up in an e-mail tonight


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Wow...there are a ton of things I want from there!!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

WitchyKitty said:


> Wow...there are a ton of things I want from there!!


_Please_ be referring to the Halloween offerings


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Garthgoyle said:


> _Please_ be referring to the Halloween offerings


Hahahaha!!!  Fear not, dear Garthgoyle, I meant the Halloween items!!


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Thank you for the heads up, panampia! Lots of beautiful offerings

Too funny, Garthgoyle!!!

Whew, WitchyKitty, you narrowly averted disaster there


----------



## Vsalz (Aug 2, 2015)

The ONE thing I wanted is unavailable. Why do they do that? "Let's post things no one can buy. It'll be fun."


----------



## Vsalz (Aug 2, 2015)

And what is up with all the masquerade masks?! They are very optimistic that is going to be a big thing this year.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

Vsalz said:


> And what is up with all the masquerade masks?! They are very optimistic that is going to be a big thing this year.


i love a good Venetian mask---we have several (that we actually brought home from Venice) and they hang on the wall in our house year round.


----------



## Dinobuzz (Oct 12, 2015)

I love the glass pumpkins!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Got a couple Carnival masks from Venice, too, but I don't really think of them as Halloween items. I guess they could work.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

ooojen said:


> Got a couple Carnival masks from Venice, too, but I don't really think of them as Halloween items. I guess they could work.


ours aren't on sticks but i think you could put 3 or 4 in a glass jar (like it's a vase) and it would be cute.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

wickedwillingwench said:


> ours aren't on sticks but i think you could put 3 or 4 in a glass jar (like it's a vase) and it would be cute.


It _would _be cute, you're right! I got big honkin' ones, though. You got me thinking about it now, though... one might work for a jester in the castle.


----------



## Hallow Girl (May 8, 2015)

Dinobuzz said:


> I love the glass pumpkins!


me too. Last year they had them but i think they were darker.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

It seems that the full range is now posted; some holdovers from last year, although there are quite a few new items, most of which seem pretty classy this time around.


----------



## Vsalz (Aug 2, 2015)

Anyone have any luck ordering the black cat pillow? It says it's unavailable in my shipping code.


----------



## Hallow Girl (May 8, 2015)

Vsalz said:


> Anyone have any luck ordering the black cat pillow? It says it's unavailable in my shipping code.[/QUOT
> It's not working for me too. I get a pop up saying it's sold out for shipping and in my area code. I didnt enter my area code. I think it hasn't become available yet.
> Maybe you can call and ask about it. I know they can do a search and see what stores carry them.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

I got the more on the way to my zip code. I'm thinking like WickedChick said, they probably don't have them in stock yet.


----------



## MonsterGuts (Jun 29, 2014)

They have some neat stuff this year. 

I really want this to put a cloche on. 









And these are kind of fab.




































-Kat


----------



## Bella LaGhostly (Aug 10, 2009)

Oh. My. Goblin!

I NEED these paintings immediately! Pier1 is really on their game this year.

Was thinking of ordering a reproduction of one of the paintings from Night Gallery this year, but may have to put that off as a Christmas gift instead. I want all four!


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

Not sure if you have already checked Vsalz but the cat pillow is now available to ship. At least for my zip code.


----------



## Hallow Girl (May 8, 2015)

there is a 15% off any item and i would pick it up at a store but the item i want wont be in store until aug 1st. Does anyone think a better discount will be around by then?


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

How much are the paintings?


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

dbruner said:


> How much are the paintings?


I think they are 24.95 each


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

Oh that teal doormat.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

i like the skelly cat door mat and the cakestand.


----------



## MacabreWeb (Jul 28, 2016)

Oh my word I'm in love with Noella Nightshade from there!!

http://www.pier1.com/noella-nightshade-the-witch---22"/3079434.html?cgid=halloween-decorations


----------



## CzarinaKatarina (Jul 13, 2010)

Pier 1 in Snellville (GA) was just starting to put it out when I checked last night. Staff said they've received 10 shipments in the last week and are struggling to get through them, but it should all be out by next weekend. (Yay, it's coming!)


----------



## Hallow Girl (May 8, 2015)

MacabreWeb said:


> Oh my word I'm in love with Noella Nightshade from there!!
> 
> http://www.pier1.com/noella-nightshade-the-witch---22"/3079434.html?cgid=halloween-decorations


i have seen those witches sold at tjmaxx/marshalls/homegoods for $25


----------



## MacabreWeb (Jul 28, 2016)

WickedChick said:


> i have seen those witches sold at tjmaxx/marshalls/homegoods for $25


I'll have to check them out, I adore the witch dolls but $60 is a bit steep for one item that isn't a big item. I mean if I had it to blow I wouldn't give it or any decoration a second thought LOL millionaire goals, I'd spend my fortune on art supplies and Halloween decor.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

WickedChick said:


> i have seen those witches sold at tjmaxx/marshalls/homegoods for $25


Tuesday Morning also carries similar, should anyone interested in a witch doll have that store nearby. The only major difference would be the lack of (very subtle) green skin sported by Pier 1's version.


----------



## Hallow Girl (May 8, 2015)

MacabreWeb said:


> I'll have to check them out, I adore the witch dolls but $60 is a bit steep for one item that isn't a big item. I mean if I had it to blow I wouldn't give it or any decoration a second thought LOL millionaire goals, I'd spend my fortune on art supplies and Halloween decor.


Definitely check it out if you get the chance. fyi, if you see something you love buy it right then and there because most likely it will be gone the next time you go.


----------



## Vsalz (Aug 2, 2015)

Merchandise up in my store. Have to say, most of it looked much better in person than online. The cat painting came home with me. The others (owl, condor, frog) are only available online, but they are all 19.95 right now, so great deal imho.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Vsalz said:


> Merchandise up in my store. Have to say, most of it looked much better in person than online. The cat painting came home with me. The others (owl, condor, frog) are only available online, but they are all 19.95 right now, so great deal imho.
> View attachment 284361
> 
> View attachment 284362



How big is that cat painting? It looks bigger than the dimensions online ( at least for the toad, condor) is this one larger than the online items do you think?


----------



## Vsalz (Aug 2, 2015)

No- they are all the same. I ordered the other 3 online. I adore them. They are 11x15 I think. As a set they look amazing.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Vsalz said:


> No- they are all the same. I ordered the other 3 online. I adore them. They are 11x15 I think. As a set they look amazing.


I like them too, of course I haven't seen them in person but I think they are quirky and fun. I ordered the toad and condor. Might order the other two.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

the cat painting is a must have in my opinion...i got one to put with my witch things, its absolutely perfect.......they also has some really cute witchy ornaments i dont remember online (hats, witch, caudrons).


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

It was a tough decision between the cat (especially since we have a black cat) and the condor but I eventually chose the condor. It just seemed a little bit more rarer and unique whereas the cat seemed more vintage. The frog was a no brainer, had to have him. I was able to get them at the sale price of $19.99 each and if you sign up for their email they'll send you an additional 10% off. Here's the code 1115-SMD-CLV-PDC-KXH maybe it will still work.

Now ya'll telling me you're ordering the whole set to go together!? Guys, you gotta stop doing this to me, by bank account can't take it.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Tannasgach said:


> It was a tough decision between the cat (especially since we have a black cat) and the condor but I eventually chose the condor. It just seemed a little bit more rarer and unique whereas the cat seemed more vintage. The frog was a no brainer, had to have him. I was able to get them at the sale price of $19.99 each and if you sign up for their email they'll send you an additional 10% off. Here's the code 1115-SMD-CLV-PDC-KXH maybe it will still work.
> 
> Now ya'll telling me you're ordering the whole set to go together!? Guys, you gotta stop doing this to me, by bank account can't take it.



Poo, it says the code has already been redeemed. How long did it take you to get your code, I signed up as well but still haven't received a code. Probably because I think I was already signed up ( I have a pier 1 CC ) but I was still hoping they would send me one. i think I will sign up under my daughters email.
I thought the same thing about the condor Tannas, thought it was weird and it had the cute little mouse in the pumpkin, who could resist lol
I like the owl too cause he is holding a toad, sort of ties in with the large toad pic , the cat actually was my least favorite. I need to go to the store and see it in person.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Well boo-hoo, online ordering is catching on to our little tricks. It took one day. I kept checking my email the first day, nada, then the next day it was there.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Tannasgach said:


> Well boo-hoo, online ordering is catching on to our little tricks. It took one day. I kept checking my email the first day, nada, then the next day it was there.


cool, I signed up under my daughters email, maybe they will send one to her. I didn't wait for it on my first orde the other night, I just went ahead and got the toad and condor , they should be here Monday. If I like them I might get the others.


----------



## Dana Dark (Aug 19, 2013)

I was very impress with Pier 1! I had to get the cat witch painting/art!


----------



## Zombie-Mombie (Jul 26, 2015)

Love Pier 1's Halloween decor - particularly their serving pieces and dishes


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I went ahead and ordered the owl and kitty witch portraits today to go along with the toad and condor. Right now they have free shipping or if you have a Pier 1 card, you get 15% off your entire purchase ( even sale items) plus free shipping.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

Here's close up view of the skeletal portraits they are selling that were requested on another thread. I placed them on a Dollar Tree poster board to gauge their size. They have a wee touch of glitter around the frame but so little that it's really not noticeable. They're what I would call mid weight resin glass frame. Not too heavy but enough to not look super chintzy.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks for posting those pics cloe ! I'm still on the fence about them and didn't realize they had glitter but like you said it isn't a ton of glitter so I can live with it. they still have the 15% and free ship so I might pull the trigger.

On another note, I got my toad and condor canvas art and they are both awesome but the condor is the cats ***. I love it love it, seriously. I saw the cat in person in the store and I like it too ( ended up ordering it and the owl to have the set) but the condor is by far my favorite, it's on a whole other level to me lol

Tannas, have you received yours yet??


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

^^
Not yet dv  but now you have me even more excited about the condor; so glad I chose her, it was a tough decision. Enjoy your prints!

--went back and check the status and it is "out for delivery" but they're in my town. woowhoo!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

The condor and the toad were my picks, too. I love them both. The condor has a rather Renaissance look to her-- cool style!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

ooojen said:


> The condor and the toad were my picks, too. I love them both. The condor has a rather Renaissance look to her-- cool style!


Did you actually get them ooojen or were you just stating based on looks which ones you liked the best ? Tannas did you get yours yet?
I got the owl and cat the other day and they are great too, the condor is my fav then probably the owl ...maybe the toad, they are sort of tied then the cat. My daughter likes the cat best though. Like ooojen said the condor has a Renaissance vibe that is lovely really, makes it look more "authentic" than the others, not so cartoonish....its hard to explain.


----------



## gloomycatt (Jul 30, 2012)

I got the multi colored skull glimmer strings today. the purple bats looked blueish and the pumpkins were a tad yellow so I left them behind. might go back for the ghost lights though! and I found glass pumpkins I really need


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

I got the condor/toad art prints, they are divine. Love, love, love them! The old buzzard has a lot of class. She's very sophisticated and the toad is very distinguished. Love the subtle touches of Halloween - pumpkin, mask, bats, web. I knew the owl would look better paired with the condor but I just had to have the toad.

The canvas print wraps around the sides so you can hang them without a frame, which is a look I normally like, but I keep thinking the right frame will bump them up a notch. Now to find the right frames....


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Tannasgach said:


> I got the condor/toad art prints, they are divine. Love, love, love them! The old buzzard has a lot of class. She's very sophisticated and the toad is very distinguished. Love the subtle touches of Halloween - pumpkin, mask, bats, web. I knew the owl would look better paired with the condor but I just had to have the toad.
> 
> The canvas print wraps around the sides so you can hang them without a frame, which is a look I normally like, but I keep thinking the right frame will bump them up a notch. Now to find the right frames....



I was thinking the same thing about the frame, I really really want them framed. I was trying to figure out if i could make one or if it is possible to buy one in that size that will fit these guys. Keep us updated if you find something or make it. Would like to see what you do since I'm a little lost.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Well, I can't make no frame so I'll definitively be buying them.  I would like an ornate frame to fit, no matting. I have to check the size on these, hopefully they're a common size. If anyone does frame them, would love to see the pics.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Tannasgach said:


> Well, I can't make no frame so I'll definitively be buying them.  I would like an ornate frame to fit, no matting. I have to check the size on these, hopefully they're a common size. If anyone does frame them, would love to see the pics.


LOL I can't make no frame either, I was just hoping there was such a thing as a "frame kit" or something , I have no idea what I was thinking. Maybe buy trim that is ornate, and miter the corners and paint it gold...oy. I sort of want my gold or black I guess like you said ornate to go with their style.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

disembodiedvoice said:


> Did you actually get them ooojen or were you just stating based on looks which ones you liked the best ? Tannas did you get yours yet?
> I got the owl and cat the other day and they are great too, the condor is my fav then probably the owl ...maybe the toad, they are sort of tied then the cat. My daughter likes the cat best though. Like ooojen said the condor has a Renaissance vibe that is lovely really, makes it look more "authentic" than the others, not so cartoonish....its hard to explain.


Yeah, I ordered mine right away, quick, before they could go on sale-- haha! I tucked them away so they'll be all fresh and new for Halloween.
I agree with you both about framing. I don't mind a plain stretched canvas, but these particular prints look they'd be enhanced by ornate frames. I already had 2 prints waiting for me to get some molding for them... 
I should hit GW and SA. Sometimes they have large prints with nice molding that could be cut down to fit. Otherwise a small crown molding is often cheaper than picture-frame molding.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Tannasgach and ooojen, this is what we need to do to our lovely canvases ! The clothed goat art and the clothed bunny, those frames would be great on our condor, cat , toad or owl. I looked at Hobby Lobby and they do have some frames that would fit out canvas size, with a sale or coupon I might try it. can always return it if it doesn't work. i thought about the crown molding too ooojen, I don't have anything to miter corners though, still might check it out as an option.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks so much for posting those pics dv. In my mind, I was kind of wanting a gold gilt frame but after seeing those I think the gold is way too shiny for the muted, dark tones of our prints. I am, however, loving the look of the ornate, dark frame with the bunny, but where are we going to find them?! What did you see at Hobby Lobby?


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I agree Tannas, I like the dark frame better too. i would take whatever I could get though. What I saw at Hobby Lobby was more of a brownish black, not as ornate as the one on the rabbit ( at least I don't think, I'm going from memory and I'm not 100%) I can't even remember how much it was, seems like it was going to be 25 or something using a coupon or with 50% off. Which is on the high side since i have more than one to do, there has to be a better option. They put them on sale all the time. The do have the gold ornate ones but they are more expensive. 
I need ooojen to tell me how to make one with the crown molding, not sure I can do it regardless.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks for the info.  I am so over budget this year - it ain't happening - but that gives me a whole year to find frames. As God is my witness, my canvas prints will have frames next year!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

lol I feel ya ! Not sure what i'm going to do about it either. I actually pulled my canvas's out and put them on the wall and I don't really like them without frames
and like you I can't really afford it right now. but they look so small and like they aren't finished if that makes any sense. I'm going to keep looking for a cheaper option. I'll let you know if I come up with something.


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

Pier One is having a 20% off sale!! code SAVE20 

the cat, toad, condor, owl portraits are on sale for $19.96!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Ok, I found two frames today. Went out with my mom and she was looking for a few items for her Dead and Breakfast theme so we went to Karm Thrift store and we started checking measurements on frames ect and then behind some large frames sat these two frames, no actual picture in them , they were exactly alike. Now they aren't the perfect frames in the sense that they aren't ornate and fancy. If I had unlimited funds ect. I would choose different BUT I don't have unlimited funds and the canvases fit in the frames as if they were made for them, even the back lays flush with the frame plus.....they were 2 bucks each ! 

So now I have frames for two , I just need two more and I've realized the toad needs a black or very dark frame, he does not look good in these goldish frames at all. So at least now I know to either find a black one for him or one I can easily paint.

Here are my 2 dollar frames with the condor and owl, they are the two that look the best in these frames.


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

They look great in the frames!!!! and for $2 each??! wow!!!


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Wow! They look fantastic dv! The frames elevate them to a whole new level of artwork. Dang, you had to post the two of them together; I knew the owl would look great with the condor but I really wanted the frog. Now I really want the owl!


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Dana Dark said:


> View attachment 286076


These!! Love them!! I'm going to go check out Pier 1 tonight since I haven't been there yet.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Tannasgach said:


> Wow! They look fantastic dv! The frames elevate them to a whole new level of artwork. Dang, you had to post the two of them together; I knew the owl would look great with the condor but I really wanted the frog. Now I really want the owl!


The toad is the reason I went to Pier 1 site to look at these things, saw a pic someone had posted and i thought he was great. I ended up getting all 4 with discount. But I have to say now that I have all 4 , the toad is my least favorite, just because he doesn't really go with the rest. I still don't have a frame for him or the cat. He has to have a blackish frame. I'm going to go thrifting again and hope I get lucky but I have a feeling lighting isn't going to strike twice. Finding two more that fit perfectly is probably a stretch.


----------



## Dinobuzz (Oct 12, 2015)

disembodiedvoice said:


> Ok, I found two frames today. Went out with my mom and she was looking for a few items for her Dead and Breakfast theme so we went to Karm Thrift store and we started checking measurements on frames ect and then behind some large frames sat these two frames, no actual picture in them , they were exactly alike. Now they aren't the perfect frames in the sense that they aren't ornate and fancy. If I had unlimited funds ect. I would choose different BUT I don't have unlimited funds and the canvases fit in the frames as if they were made for them, even the back lays flush with the frame plus.....they were 2 bucks each !
> 
> So now I have frames for two , I just need two more and I've realized the toad needs a black or very dark frame, he does not look good in these goldish frames at all. So at least now I know to either find a black one for him or one I can easily paint.
> 
> ...


They look perfect! For $2, that's a fabulous deal! I wouldn't change a thing.... the frames are elegant enough without taking away the focus of the portrait.


----------



## Barbie K (Jul 1, 2015)

All halloween merchandise is 50% off


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Stopped by my local Pier One. Sadly the canvas featuring a cat dressed as witch was gone so used my gift card to get two sets of amber jewel LED light strings instead. They gave me a 15% discount. So pretty...

http://www.pier1.com/amber-jewel-le...Vn1mz80jQ7rX0g2oE4rlkaAmAf8P8HAQ&gclsrc=aw.ds

Thanks Barbie K!


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

As Barbie K. stated, Halloween now at 50% off. Here's the online link - (sale items are home delivery only so no free shipping)... https://www.pier1.com/on/demandware...rch-Show?q=Halloween&start=0&sz=97&showAll=97

I didn't find anything I wanted in store, but found a lot that I liked online...

Mrs. White Condor Wall Decor - (I had to search using "wall decor" to find her)... https://www.pier1.com/mrs.-white-condor-wall-decor/3081509.html#q=wall%20decor&start=1

Pre-lit Black Cat... https://www.pier1.com/pre-lit-black-cat/3068603.html#q=Halloween&start=1&sz=97&showAll=97

Tree Cupcake Stand... https://www.pier1.com/tree-cupcake-stand/3095597.html#q=Halloween&start=1&sz=97&showAll=97

And a girl can never have enough trees for indoor decorating, so these were happy finds...

9" and 12" bottle brush trees in two color combinations, sold individulally...

https://www.pier1.com/black-&-silve...660.html#q=Halloween&start=1&sz=97&showAll=97

https://www.pier1.com/black-&-orang...671.html#q=Halloween&start=1&sz=97&showAll=97

Sets of 5" and 7" bottle brush trees two color combinations...

https://www.pier1.com/black-&-silve...140.html#q=Halloween&start=1&sz=97&showAll=97

https://www.pier1.com/black-&-orang...152.html#q=Halloween&start=1&sz=97&showAll=97

This was my birthday present to myself. Can hardly wait until they arrive.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

I missed out on the other three Halloween canvas prints...cat, owl, and toad. If anyone wants to sell theirs, PM me.


----------



## Barbie K (Jul 1, 2015)

grandma lise said:


> As Barbie K. stated, Halloween now at 50% off. Here's the online link - (sale items are home delivery only so no free shipping)... https://www.pier1.com/on/demandware...rch-Show?q=Halloween&start=0&sz=97&showAll=97
> 
> I didn't find anything I wanted in store, but found a lot that I liked online...
> 
> ...


HAPPY BIRTHDAY! I always buy myself a b-day present. From me to me 

I love a good sale! You picked out nice items. I love those lights!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Anyone that ordered an extra frog and/or owl picture, I'm desperately wanting them. I located the cat today (called around to several stores and found one) but the other three were all online only, so I ordered the condor lady, but the frog and owl are sold out. 

Contact me to work out a deal if anyone is interested!! 


ETA: I call Pier 1's corporate number (check their contact info on the website). The frog is sold out across the country (!) but there are a few stores apparently that received limited amounts of the other and still have them in stock. So call and ask them to check for you (give them the sku numbers). They said that if a store shows something in stock they can give you the phone number and ask about purchase and if they might be willing to mail to you (but it is up to the individual store's management to do this). 

In any case, they could tell you if the cat or owl are available somewhere near you...

SKUs:

Cat: 3078323
Owl: 3078349
Frog: 3081511
Condor: 3081509 (NO LONGER AVAILABLE ON SITE as of 8:56 pm central time 10/31/16)


----------

